# Tucson, AZ - September Make & Take!



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys-
We now have a Make & Take Scheduled for Tucson, AZ! All you Tucson
Haunters can now join in! It's going to be September 20th, 2008. I'll
post times/directions as it gets closer to the day.

We will be making Flicker Circuits and possibly Vacuum Forming for any
extra parts/molds you need!

We'll also have a Demo session for you to show off your props!

For all of you in Phoenix- we'll be carpooling down to help save some gas.

I can't wait to meet all of you- check out the details at
AZ Halloween & Special Effects Association


----------



## Specter (Apr 22, 2008)

Reminder- this event is TODAY!!!


----------

